
Ways the world improved in 2018 - bushido
https://qz.com/1506764/ways-the-world-improved-in-2018-in-charts/
======
josselex
So renwable Energy increased from 7 percent to 10 percent in 12 years with a
perfect linear slope. So we just need only about 300 years till 100%. Good
luck with that.

Is anybody reading these plots? This is really the worst news I read this
year.

~~~
josselex
Don't know why I'm down voted. Did I miss anything? I thought I'd read about
some good news but then it just showed how bad it really is... Let's hope we
can speed up considerably.

~~~
vladd
> anybody reading these plots? This is really the worst news

A significant amount of work and investment goes into making some of these
plots trend that way:

[https://datareport.goalkeepers.org/](https://datareport.goalkeepers.org/)

You might be down-voted because you take that improvement for granted.

------
IkmoIkmo
They should rename this improved in the last 20-30y, as shown by graphs with a
y axis that starts and ends on the first and last datapoint.

It's a nice article but as so often, a misleading title and suggestive
charting choices. Hopefully fixing that will be in the 2019 article.

------
lclarkmichalek
Wow, I didn't know the gender gap in primary and secondary education had
closed so much. That's incredible.

~~~
MuffinFlavored
Why, in theory, isn't Congress made up of 50% women + 50% men?

~~~
meshr
> isn't Congress made up of 50% women + 50% men?

it is true if Congress would be engaged in sex related questions only

~~~
gumby
I don't see why that follows.

But if it were true it would suggest that there are some important questions
going unaddressed the way things are right now.

~~~
meshr
It was kind of joke, but why would congressman’s sex affect his decisions if
he is professional? What are these important questions which are so affected
by Y-chromosome?

~~~
gumby
I don't know why you're being voted down -- perhaps people think you're
trolling.

Assuming you're naive, here's an example from today's paper:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/31/opinion/childbirth-
injury...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/31/opinion/childbirth-injury-
motherhood-misogyny.html)

More generally: why have more than one representative at all? Because every
person has a slightly different perspective based on where they're from. The
wider the variety of opinions (at least to the degree they reflect the
diversity of opinions -- urban/agricultural/wilderness; male, female;
different levels of education and background; etc) -- the more useful the
result.

------
frickinLasers
This would be more compelling if all the y axes started at zero.

------
singularity2001
Confirming the formula: "Contrary to popular belief the world constantly gets
better in almost every metric, with one big exception: Nature"

------
PavlovsCat
> _Don 't be deceived when they tell you things are better now. Even if
> there's no poverty to be seen because the poverty's been hidden. Even if you
> ever got more wages and could afford to buy more of these new and useless
> goods which industries foist on you and even if it seems to you that you
> never had so much, that is only the slogan of those who still have much more
> than you. Don't be taken in when they paternally pat you on the shoulder and
> say that there's no inequality worth speaking of and no more reason to fight
> because if you believe them they will be completely in charge in their
> marble homes and granite banks from which they rob the people of the world
> under the pretence of bringing them culture. Watch out, for as soon as it
> pleases them they'll send you out to protect their gold in wars whose
> weapons, rapidly developed by servile scientists, will become more and more
> deadly until they can with a flick of the finger tear a million of you to
> pieces._

\-- Jean-Paul Marat, 1743-1793

------
zavi
The biggest issue is income inequality. So long as ultra-rich people exist
none of these improvements really matter.

